# Multitasking? This might be a really stupid question...



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Again, if this is really stupid please forgive me...but I'm a totally DIY kinda chick, pretty much make everything from scratch.

I don't have a planted tank yet but I'm slowly acquiring everything I need for one. 

One of the other things I do at least 3 or 4 times a year is make homemade wine - out of rasberries, dandelions, whatever crops happen to be plentiful.

Is it safe or OK to hook up a bottle of wine-in-progress to a fishtank to take advantage of the CO2? Is straight cane sugar+yeast different enough chemically from blackberries+sugar+yeast to have a bad effect on plants/fishes? I could see it affecting the PH, for example.

Anybody tried this? Would you, in my shoes, FOR SCIENCE???


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Haven't tried it but had the same idea. No reason why it shouldn't work.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd probably use a CO2 ladder if I am ever brave enough to try a stunt like that. One main reason is that if there are other gases, I'd be hopping it won't get absorb by the water and just gass out as a bubble.
But honestly, I don't see a big issue as I am pretty sure it happens in the wild.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you're concerned about CO2 affecting the pH, monitor the pH.

It's a natural process, and, as long as your fermenting mixture doesn't go anoxic, no toxic gasses should be produced. You'll be fine.


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

It might be good idea. But:
1) how are you going to control amounts of CO2?
2) if the must raises in the carboy, you're risking the pollution in the tank.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

While the CO2 produced should be the same, there are some other considerations:

1- What bottle would you do it in? Wine bottles are typically much smaller than the 2L soda bottles, which are designed to hold CO2 inside. Wine corks, IIRC, are designed to leech gas. Therefore, you will have much less efficiency when using wine bottles.

2- Can you be absolutely sure that no tank water will get into your wine?

3- Wine needs to be aged, but CO2 bottles need to be replaced regularly. While some fermentation may still be going on, it won't produce enough pressure to inject the gas into your tank. Therefore, you will probably need to replace the bottle before the wine is ready.


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

solarz: 1) I assumed malajulinka wanted to hook up the carboy = way bigger than 2l
2) in fermentation process CO2 is produced constantly, (diffrent amounts over time though= next to impossible to control), ergo !theoreticly! the gas will not let the water into the tubing. I never tried this solution with aquarium, it's my moonshiner experience )))


----------

